# magnetic sheets



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Magnetic products are very popular over here and used largely by competitive riders. You can get magnetic everything! Bell boots, fetlock boots, paddock boots, knee/hock boots plus the rugs. They get the blood circulating more effeciently, and have been found to help with arthritis and other joint and soft tissue ailments. 
Beause they move blood around, you don't want to put them on any fresh internal injuries, such as tendon or ligament tears as it will increase swelling and bleeding. However once scar tissue has formed, magnetic products will help speed heeling time. 

Same thing for muscles, a lot of people put a magnetic rug on for a few hours at a time to get blood flowing freely through muscles. It warms the muscles up, so its good for gently cooling the horse after working, or to prepare the muscles before working.


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I found this one.....Dura-Tech® Magnetic Sheet in Stable Sheets at Schneider Saddlery

I have been considering getting one for my boys for after workouts.


----------



## Jumperforjoy (Mar 8, 2012)

When working at a competitive hunter/jumper show barn a couple years back they had a sheet like this and it was amazing to watch even the most high strung/tense horses almost fall asleep in the crossties when the blanket had been on for only 10 minutes. I am unsure if all the benefits they claim are true but I can tell you the horses seem to really love it.. A LOT haha and they do seem extremely relaxed after the treatment, if you can afford it (they are pricey) I would recommend getting one, can't promise it will do miracles but you will probably have a happy relaxed pony


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

My Mom was a real health nut. We had magnetic beds and blankets when I was a kid. No idea if they did anything lol


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

The BOTs I believe are not Magnetic...

I personally would LOVE to own BOT sheet along with a couple sets of the No-Bows, but that is when I win the Mega Millions lol. 

I do however use Magnetic products and have had results. I use a DuraTech Mag. Sheet on my gelding the night before he runs and it stays on till we tack up to go warm up. It really relaxes him and he looks like a stoner lol gets super relaxed and loves to wear it and he runs harder and stronger. I also used it on a few other horses with great results, along with the hock wraps I used on my mare and seen a big difference in her performance. 

I find them to work wonders but sometimes depending on the horse it does nothing for them. But the BOT are VERY high quality product and worth every penny, I know a few pros that use the BOT products and they work wonders on keeping their horses going strong throughout the year.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

CecilliaB said:


> I found this one.....Dura-Tech® Magnetic Sheet in Stable Sheets at Schneider Saddlery
> 
> I have been considering getting one for my boys for after workouts.



I saw that one on ebay(same price tho) and I came on here looking for opinions. My TB is tense in the back and I wonder if it would help her muscles relax a bit. She also is very prone to ulcers and I'm wonder if it would help with them.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Rachel1786 said:


> I saw that one on ebay(same price tho) and I came on here looking for opinions. My TB is tense in the back and I wonder if it would help her muscles relax a bit. She also is very prone to ulcers and I'm wonder if it would help with them.


 Magnetic products may help slightly - however tension through the back is something that isn't going to be fixed until the horse starts working through the back, rather than bracing the back and moving the legs (very typical TB!!). But a magnetic rug would certainly help to ease a little tension and soreness from moving with a stiff back.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Magnetic products may help slightly - however tension through the back is something that isn't going to be fixed until the horse starts working through the back, rather than bracing the back and moving the legs (very typical TB!!). But a magnetic rug would certainly help to ease a little tension and soreness from moving with a stiff back.


Maybe I'll have to try it out and see if it makes a difference. I've kinda gone way over budget with my horse spending lately so I'm not sure if I want to yet lol


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've actually seen the duratechs at shows before and always wondered. Kayty, a major part of his back pain was from my western trainer saddle, it was hurting him. My new saddle is a fit. The rest of the pain though I fear is going to be chronic as he fractured his pelvis as a baby. He is on adequan and does get chiropractic work done. He is on Magnesium and also I've ordered smartflex w/ my next shipment. I am just being one of those freak owners that is going to try everything. I'm even tempted to try accupuncture. He doesn't complain about his back hurting and doesn't get nasty, I can tell though when it bothers him.....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch, poor ******! I can see why you'd want to try everything, I certainly can't see trying a magnetic rug hurting. 
Accupuncture is another one thats pretty popular around here, and I have heard of a lot of people getting great results from it


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

So the price might give you a heart attack but I've seen these in action and I wouldn't use anything else in the way of a magnetic blanket. It's what the US olympic eventing team uses as well as many top level riders and it's just fabulous.

We had an OTTB that had track-related injuries, and was also a bit high strung but the moment his owner pulled out his magnetic blanket he would stand patiently to let her put it on. He would then proceed to stand still and drool and would let his manly parts drop and would fall asleep on his feet. Some horses I've seen use it would drool even before the blanket was turned on.

Bio-Pulse System


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

yourcolorfuladdiction said:


> So the price might give you a heart attack but I've seen these in action and I wouldn't use anything else in the way of a magnetic blanket. It's what the US olympic eventing team uses as well as many top level riders and it's just fabulous.
> 
> We had an OTTB that had track-related injuries, and was also a bit high strung but the moment his owner pulled out his magnetic blanket he would stand patiently to let her put it on. He would then proceed to stand still and drool and would let his manly parts drop and would fall asleep on his feet. Some horses I've seen use it would drool even before the blanket was turned on.
> 
> Bio-Pulse System


:shock: When you said the price might give me a heart attack I was thinking $5-700, That thing cost almost as much as my car! I'm debating on if I can really even afford the $78 one lol


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Alot of people around here use the Back on Track products, but I have never used them.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a BOT saddle pad that my gelding loves and am considering getting one of the blankets as well but the magnetic blankets have peaked my interested. 

as a side note - i have a BOT lap blanket (idk what to call it - it's not big but not small exactly either and it's for people) that doesn't do a darn thing for me. *shrug*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Holy dollars batman! Them blankies are spensive!!!


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

Rachel1786 said:


> :shock: When you said the price might give me a heart attack I was thinking $5-700, That thing cost almost as much as my car! I'm debating on if I can really even afford the $78 one lol


Going to be honest, there's a reason I don't own one and it's not because I don't think my pony could benefit from it... it's because it costs about as much as my pony did. And lol I bought most of my pony's blankets second hand so most of them didn't even cost $50 :lol: The Bio Pulse is something I do intend to have in my arsenal one day but maybe not quite yet. Just thought it might be nice to see the "top of the line" is and see what it does, so maybe you can find something similar for cheap.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad I ran across this post. I was just flipping through a Dover mag earlier and started really thinking about some sort of therapeutic blanket.

I have a fifteen year old that I've noticed can be just the slightest bit stiff after a super long ride, or a show. Not exactly sore, but he just has to work himself out a little bit before he's fully ready to go. Otherwise he's completely sound all other times.

I really like the Schneiders sheet. Glad to hear of some definite happiness with horses using similar things.


----------

